# custom colors effect dive curve?



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys I have painted a quite few baits now but I have only fished one ( a deep husky jerk 10 )

My question is do you find that the added paint and epoxy throw off your dive curves?

I did pick up some weeds on the bait that was running the same line out as the stock rapalas fished side by side. I could have possibly picked up some suspended weeds on the line and ran them down to the bait.

It would make sense that the devcon 2 ton epoxy would make the bait fish a little different just wondering your experiences.


I have mostly painted blank baits just to get practice and color combos down but im about to start repainting a ton of different raps, flickers, salmos, cotton cordells, reefs etc. etc.

If they do throw the curve off a lot ill probably just start with casting cranks and create my own dive curves as I go.

Thank you for any input!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Not enough to worry about it.


----------



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

How many layers of Devcon 2 ton or envirotex could you use until it would become an issue?

I wouldn't do more than 2 or 3 I would imagine.

I have ruined a couple nice paint jobs putting details in. It would be nice to epoxy then add stripes and dots, details, gills, etc.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Just paint your bait then hit it lightly with automotive clearcoat then add your details and then do your epoxy


----------

